# Need Rays



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

If anyone gigging this weekend wants to stick a few rays I will pay for them. I need some shark bait!
Thanks, Bill


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Would frozen ones work? I'm gonna try to go sat night....


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Frozen would work, I'll PM you my number.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

10-4 I'm hoping to go sat night,and I usually see quite a few,well it goes either way,loads of them,or none.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I usually catch a few here in there also on rod n reel surf fishing. If drifter doesn't get any or you need more I ll keep a few for ya.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds good, my freezer is empty so it's time to load it up again.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going out again tonight ya want some more?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

How much stingray do you use for shark?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I guess it would depend on the rays size and how big of a bait you rig can hold.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Does the meaty wing work better or do you use the head??


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Use a bonita for sharks. Ray wings are some pretty damn good eating.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> Use a bonita for sharks. Ray wings are some pretty damn good eating.


Stamp those bad boys like scallops and mmmmmmmmm yummy.


----------



## cwatwood (Feb 17, 2012)

firedawg i can git you as many rays as you want just tell me when and how many!

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I dropped him off about 100# of them last night..hope he does good.


----------



## cwatwood (Feb 17, 2012)

I went out fishing yesterday day and seen prolly 100 rays and as a bowfisher that was like heaven lol but i can only eat so many so i had to turn down alot of shots!! But if i can find some one to give them to i can have a ball all day long!! Haha


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

cwatwood said:


> I went out fishing yesterday day and seen prolly 100 rays and as a bowfisher that was like heaven lol but i can only eat so many so i had to turn down alot of shots!! But if i can find some one to give them to i can have a ball all day long!! Haha


Okay, this may sound stupid, but I never even thought bout catching rays to eat.... how do you clean them and what do you eat? Just cut off the wings and eat them???


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Breeze said:


> Okay, this may sound stupid, but I never even thought bout catching rays to eat.... how do you clean them and what do you eat? Just cut off the wings and eat them???


Let me add, How do you avoid the stinger once they are in the boat?


----------



## cwatwood (Feb 17, 2012)

I take a stainless steel piece of pipe and punch out circles from the wings then cut the skin off both sides! Then some corn meal and seasonings and fried in peanut oil!! And for the stinger i usually use the flop stopper while there still in the water then i grab the stinger with some long pliers and slide a knife under it an it comes right off!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Okay, this may sound stupid, but I never even thought bout catching rays to eat.... how do you clean them and what do you eat? Just cut off the wings and eat them???


I cut the wings off around the guts and take a filet knife and skin them from the inside. They have a single piece of cartilage running through the meat of the wing so after you filet the meat out from the inside then just do the same as if you were skinning a red fish and "skin" the meat off both sides of the cartilage. Then you have 4 nice, boneless fillets of white, sweet meat to cook as you wish.

After you eat one you'll quit killing them and throwing them back.

AS far as the stinger goes just pin down the tail and lop it off in front of the stinger with some side cutters or a knife. Or shove a knife through its brain and it stops flopping around pretty quick after that.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I like to clean them like bigbulls, but I then take a round cookie stamp and stamp them out, then I sautee them in a little butter with olive oil, salt, and pepper on them.


----------



## cwatwood (Feb 17, 2012)

Dang y'all making me hongry!! Love them rays!!


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

I always heard they were no good to eat. Gonna have to give it a try! !


----------

